# Trin's story



## heather92

I've gotten a lot of questions about Trin, and I don't mind answering them, but I didn't want to just pick one thread of someone else's to hijack lol.

T's birth mother was a teen parent, she has 3 kids actually. She was a horrible mom and dropped off her first 2 kids (T and her older brother) with random people while she partied, sometimes leaving them somewhere for weeks at a time. We had mutual acquaintances b/c I was friends with a lot of teen parents and she sometimes hung out w/ us, but we weren't friends. Eventually T ended up in foster care and happened to come to my parents' home, and since I'm around the same age, height, and coloring as T's birth mum, and she'd seen me before, she really latched on to me. My parents legally have custody of T, but they act more like her grandparents, and I very rarely bother to tell anyone IRL the whole situation... I don't mind you girls knowing but I don't think it's anyone's business except on a board like this. x

To answer the basic questions: T was born when I was 15 and moved in with me *permanently* when I was 16 and she was about a year old. I feel bad but I don't honestly remember how old she was when I was first introduced to her... she was sitting up though so she was at least 5 or 6 months. 

I hope this makes sense! My entire family situation is weird and complicated lol. ~


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww she's beautiful! You've done such an amazing thing especially at such a young age.


----------



## stephx

Ah I had wondered about this, if you dont mind us asking questions I have a few...

Do you think you will ever legally adopt her?
Does she have any contact with her birth mum or brother?
Do your parents mind that you act as her mum?

Just being nosy! Lol xx


----------



## heather92

stephx said:


> Do you think you will ever legally adopt her?

I'm not sure yet. My parents and I have discussed it, but haven't come to an agreement. I really want to, but... not sure yet. :/



stephx said:


> Does she have any contact with her birth mum or brother?

We sometimes meet her birth mum on the street, and I let her talk to her. Her birth mother has chosen not to tell her who she is, so T just knows her as my "friend" Brittany. We did have her doing weekly visits with her brother, but the people who adopted her brother don't want him to know he's adopted, so she can't see him. >.> Fortunately they'll be at the same school next year, and believe me, Trin WILL know he's her brother. There's no way I'm sending her to school with her brother and not telling her who he is... I think that could easily end really horribly once they get older if neither of them knows.



stephx said:


> Do your parents mind that you act as her mum?

Not at all. They definitely encourage it. Sometimes they get embarrassed about it in public, but it isn't a big problem.


----------



## Nimoo

shes beautiful!! all i can say is your an amazing person for taking her on the way you have :D :thumbup:


----------



## faolan5109

I think what you are doing is one of the most amazing things I have ever heard. You are truly one of the greatest persons I have ever met(well on the internet). I think more people should be like you.


----------



## Burchy314

I agree with everyone else! You are doing such an amazing thing and are so strong for doing this at such a young age. She is adorable.

I have a few questions as well...it your post it said she had 3 kids, but then you only mentioned her and her one brother...wat that just a typo or does her real mom still have the 3rd kid??

What made you decide to take up this resposibility at such a young age?

And does having her ever make you want another kid so you can have the full newborn experience?


----------



## stephx

Fair play to you :) and she is beautiful x


----------



## Burchy314

Oh and I just read in another thread that you were in a wheelchair...if you don't mind me asking...what happend? You don't have to answer that if you don't want to.


----------



## heather92

Her mom has a third kid, yeah. He was born while she was in prison for a while last winter and got adopted. I've only seen him a few times. 

I DEFINITELY want to have another kid. 

I can't really answer why I took the responsibility... It was kinda gradual. I mean, I wasn't just like "ok, I'm her mom." It was more like "ok, I'll take care of her for a few weeks" and I guess... the situation just kind of grew to this point over the years? heheh.

I was born with a type of muscular dystrophy.

Btw, I don't doubt that some people on here will probably think I'm a troll. Like, I know the only way it could be weirder would be if I was pregnant myself now or something, haha. If anyone wants to add me on facebook or something to soothe any fears, just PM me, I have no problem with doing so. I just don't want to post the link up.


----------



## Burchy314

I believe you. My boyfriend was in foster care and I've seen situations kinda like yours except they were like 17 and not in a wheelchair lol. I think its a wonderful thing your doing.


----------



## hopeandpray

That's incredible. It's amazing what you've done for her :hugs: I hope the family come to their senses and let your LO's brother know that he has a sister


----------



## Thaynes

heather92 said:


> Her mom has a third kid, yeah. He was born while she was in prison for a while last winter and got adopted. I've only seen him a few times.
> 
> I DEFINITELY want to have another kid.
> 
> I can't really answer why I took the responsibility... It was kinda gradual. I mean, I wasn't just like "ok, I'm her mom." It was more like "ok, I'll take care of her for a few weeks" and I guess... the situation just kind of grew to this point over the years? heheh.
> 
> I was born with a type of muscular dystrophy.
> 
> Btw, I don't doubt that some people on here will probably think I'm a troll. Like, I know the only way it could be weirder would be if I was pregnant myself now or something, haha. If anyone wants to add me on facebook or something to soothe any fears, just PM me, I have no problem with doing so. I just don't want to post the link up.


Plus if anyone wants to doubt her I can honestly say she is valid. We just found out that we go to school together. She is amazing. She also forgot to mention that she is a full time honors student as well. If she won't toot her own horn then I will. :winkwink:


----------



## heather92

Haha, thanks, T. :blush:

I noticed one thing you forgot to mention, though... you were in the same honors class with me, hun!

Thanks to everyone else, too.


----------



## Burchy314

Aww that is so cool that you guys go to school together. You don't live to far from me..like 3 hours lol.


----------



## aidensxmomma

You're doing such an amazing thing. :flower:

I was wondering about your story but was too nervous to ask. :blush:


----------



## lucy_x

wow. What an incrediable thing to do, And shes a real cutie :flower:


----------



## x__amour

You are such an incredible person and I have the uttermost respect for you! You have given Trin such an incredible life and opportunity to succeed, what a big heart you have! She's stunning and you are an amazing mom! :D


----------



## Leah_xx

Your such a incredible person 
and trinity is so cute!


----------



## heather92

Thanks, Leah. :D


----------



## Leah_xx

no problem
how are you doing?


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks for sharing that story what a wonderful thing to do
i was wondering about the story, i never come on here that much now so had figured i'd missed your storey


----------



## aliyah_112

What an amazing thing to do and at such a young age, i have the uttermost respect for you! I found it hard to adopt my daughter at 30 years of age! This is truly one of the most selfless things you could ever do! 

Congratulations, and shes beautiful! xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Thanks for sharing your story, just wanna say what an amazing thing to do. :) Trin is sooo lucky to have you. x


----------



## Siyren

thanks for sharing
she's so cute!!
ive always wondered what the story was behind your sig x


----------



## heather92

Thanks girls. :) This thread is actually linked from my sig, Siyren.


----------



## MissMamma

What a lucky girl trinity is to have a mummy like you...can I just ask why you ended up being her mum if it was your parents that fostered her? I'm just curious I think your story is amazing :D


----------



## lily123

Wow, how lovely :hugs: 
xx


----------



## heather92

MissMammaToBe said:


> can I just ask why you ended up being her mum if it was your parents that fostered her? I'm just curious I think your story is amazing :D

Just happened lol. She got attached to me, I'm guessing because I look A LOT like her mom. I'd been helping a lot with the foster kids since I was twelve, so I knew how to take care of a baby by then. Plus my parents are pretty old (Dad was 42 when *I* was born), so they didn't really have the energy to keep up with a little kid.


----------



## MissMamma

I think your amazing!


----------



## heather92

Thank you. And I just noticed your daughter's name - I love it!


----------



## nickyXjayno

Am I right in thinking that in foster you could lose her at any time?
I know in the uk when a kids in foster they can be moved and foster parents will have no say, also if mum or mum/dad family want kids back foster parents have no rights.

I think it's really sweet you've taken her on but does she call you mum?
What I mean is won't she get confused or hurt if she has to be moved for what ever reason?

I hope you have more rights than uk foster parents other wise I'm quite worried about the little one.

Sorry to be a downer just think it's going to make things confusing for the girl as I know when in school you will not have any rights in regard to parents evenings or arrangements, your parents will have to sort out that.

How old is she now?


----------



## x__amour

nickyXjayno said:


> Am I right in thinking that in foster you could lose her at any time?
> I know in the uk when a kids in foster they can be moved and foster parents will have no say, also if mum or mum/dad family want kids back foster parents have no rights.
> 
> I think it's really sweet you've taken her on but does she call you mum?
> What I mean is won't she get confused or hurt if she has to be moved for what ever reason?
> 
> I hope you have more rights than uk foster parents other wise I'm quite worried about the little one.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer just think it's going to make things confusing for the girl as I know when in school you will not have any rights in regard to parents evenings or arrangements, your parents will have to sort out that.
> 
> How old is she now?

I think she said her parents legally adopted her if I'm not mistaken. :flower:


----------



## nickyXjayno

I didn't read that anywhere.

I read that she and parents had discussed adopting her but nothing had been decided.


----------



## heather92

Shannon was right... My parents legally adopted her AFTER her parents lost all of their rights (including the right to visitation). Birth parents in the US have no right to decide they want the kids back after they've abused them, it's up to the courts and the courts said they aren't even allowed to see them unless we do it to be nice. Is it actually different in the UK!? That's horrible!

I said we were discussing having me adopt her from them when I'm old enough (which is 21). And yes, she calls me Mom.


----------



## nickyXjayno

Aww that's cool was worried there was a risk you'd lose her. Yes in UK parents can claim kids back if not adopted. It's sick as there are loads of kids who get taken off parents repeatedly & given back.


----------



## Bittersweet

I just read your sig and had to come satify my curiosity. Your doing something amazing :). And she is gorgeous.
Will you tell T when she's old enough that your not her birth mum?
It really is an amazing thing to do :).xx


----------



## mayb_baby

My cousin has MD a really rare form of limb girdle what do you have if you don&#8217;t mind me asking it&#8217;s just really new to us and I don&#8217;t know many people with it. If you could tell me anything id appreciate it a lot but I understand if you don&#8217;t want to talk about it x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Just to add. I don't think children get handed back to parents who abuse their children in the UK. It has happened but I don't think it happens regularly. Parents who abuse their Children can't just say 'i want them back' and it happens.


----------



## heather92

mayb_baby said:


> My cousin has MD a really rare form of limb girdle what do you have if you dont mind me asking its just really new to us and I dont know many people with it. If you could tell me anything id appreciate it a lot but I understand if you dont want to talk about it x

I have Dejerine-Sottas... I just found out that was my exact diagnosis a few days ago, actually. But I have been living with disability for my entire life, so hopefully I can help with anything you need. PM me anytime. :hugs:


----------



## heather92

Bittersweet said:


> I just read your sig and had to come satify my curiosity. Your doing something amazing :). And she is gorgeous.
> Will you tell T when she's old enough that your not her birth mum?
> It really is an amazing thing to do :).xx

Yeah, it isn't a secret at all. I pretty frequently say that she's adopted in front of her. I don't think it's a matter of "old enough." A baby who's just learning to understand language can start to hear "you were somebody else's baby first, but she couldn't take care of you so now you're mine."


----------



## vinteenage

All right, so excuse me if this comes off as rude but I'm honestly so perplexed by this situation.

So Trinity calls you "Mom". Wouldn't you only have been like, 14, when she came into your parent's care? How on earth did it end up that you became the one who cared for her? Surely your parents were in a better position to do it, assuming you were in school and all.

Do you pay for all her things? Are you her primary care giver? Is it you who gets up at night?

I just have a hard time understanding how you fell into the "Mom" position when she was put into your parents care assuming your mother and father would be her primary caregivers...not her step sister.


----------



## lily123

Also, just wondering, what does she call your parents? By their names or Grandma, grandpa etc? xx


----------



## heather92

vinteenage said:


> All right, so excuse me if this comes off as rude but I'm honestly so perplexed by this situation.
> 
> So Trinity calls you "Mom". Wouldn't you only have been like, 14, when she came into your parent's care? How on earth did it end up that you became the one who cared for her? Surely your parents were in a better position to do it, assuming you were in school and all.
> 
> Do you pay for all her things? Are you her primary care giver? Is it you who gets up at night?
> 
> I just have a hard time understanding how you fell into the "Mom" position when she was put into your parents care assuming your mother and father would be her primary caregivers...not her step sister.

*sigh* I thought we'd been over this. Did you even read the thread? I'm guessing not, because I've said this before. This is going to be kind of snippy and I'm sorry for that, but honestly, I've been over this.

1. First post: "To answer the basic questions: T was born when I was 15 and moved in with me permanently when I was 16 and she was about a year old."

2. Post 10: "I can't really answer why I took the responsibility... It was kinda gradual. I mean, I wasn't just like "ok, I'm her mom." It was more like "ok, I'll take care of her for a few weeks" and I guess... the situation just kind of grew to this point over the years? heheh." 
Post 29: "She got attached to me, I'm guessing because I look A LOT like her mom. I'd been helping a lot with the foster kids since I was twelve, so I knew how to take care of a baby by then. Plus my parents are pretty old (Dad was 42 when I was born), so they didn't really have the energy to keep up with a little kid."
My parents aren't capable of taking care of a child, and frankly I don't want to go into it any more than that.

3. I pay for as much as I can, my parents pay for her preschool, and we get a lot of toys and clothes second-hand. Do you pay for everything by yourself? Even if you do, I'm betting most girls here get some help.

4. Yes, I get up with her at night... I've mentioned that several times in other threads I believe.

5. Do you even know what a stepsister is? I'm not her stepsister. I'm her *mom*.

Do you guys want me to leave the forum or something? If you do, just say so. I've already proven as well as I can that I'm legit, but if you're this determined to ignore everything I say, there's no point in sticking around.


----------



## heather92

lily123 said:


> Also, just wondering, what does she call your parents? By their names or Grandma, grandpa etc? xx

She calls my parents by their names. She calls my grandmothers Grandma, but so does everyone else in the family, no matter how they're related.


----------



## vinteenage

I did read the thread however the story never comletely came together for me.

I'm not even close accusing you to faking! Just fascinated by the situation.

ETA: "Stepsister" was the incorrect term on my part, but legally...youre her sister, no? Not her mom? Your mom is her mom, legally. Unless I'm misunderstanding...


----------



## annawrigley

If your parents are incapable of taking care of a child why was she put in their care?


----------



## stephx

Gotta agree.. I mean, your parents take in a child to take care of, and their teenage daughter ends up being mum? I dunno, just seems a very odd situation x


----------



## heather92

Vinteenage: That's correct. 

Anna & Steph: Have either of you actually had any experience with foster care? It isn't that odd... my parents have beds for kids to sleep in, can put food on the table, and it's a safe environment. That's pretty much the requirement to have a children put in the home.


----------



## stephx

But why would they adopt a child they didn't want to parent?


----------



## vinteenage

Double post.


----------



## vinteenage

heather92 said:


> Anna & Steph: Have either of you actually had any experience with foster care? It isn't that odd... my parents have beds for kids to sleep in, can put food on the table, and it's a safe environment. That's pretty much the requirement to have a children put in the home.

Uh tell that to my aunt and uncle who have been trying to foster or adopt severely disabled children for 10 years+? They have enough money, bedrooms, and resources to care for a physically and/or mentally disabled child but are repeatedly turned down because the sidewalk they're not even in charge of isn't "up to par", they cant afford to reside and repaint their entire house because the agency is concerned of lead risks (even though they tested and it's negative).

It's not that easy.


This lady (with my Finn) wants to take care of disabled children so badly, the kids no one wants, but isn't allowed to. Easy my ass.
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222773_10150556432485230_786935229_18421321_2763197_n.jpg


----------



## Bittersweet

I Might be wrong as im tierd and not 100% sure but foster carers can become legal guaridians of a child/adopt the child through foster care. 

Foster parents are to be long term and thus most do adopt.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Do Trin's social workers know of this situation? X


----------



## Bittersweet

Char.due.jan said:


> Do Trin's social workers know of this situation? X

I wana know this too(for my own leanring student social worker :))


----------



## heather92

My parents got approved to be foster parents in under three months, and we would frantic get calls every few weeks begging us to keep a child on the couch for a few days until they could move on, plus having 2-4 foster kids living in the house at any time. So yeah, getting kids was easy. Probably because the goal wasn't to adopt them, it was to give them a home until their parents straightened up or they got adopted by someone else.

Trin doesn't have social workers...


----------



## vinteenage

heather92 said:


> Probably because the goal wasn't to adopt them, it was to give them a home until their parents straightened up or they got adopted by someone else.
> 
> Trin doesn't have social workers...

But...Trinity is adopted? And surely she had a social worker while she was in foster care? :wacko:


----------



## Bittersweet

Sorry hun hate to be picky(cos I think what your doing is fab babe). 
Maybe I'm different cos it's UK for me but ever child in the system has a social worker.

Trin may not have an active one now(shel still be on file but may not receive visitations) but she will have one?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Hmm :s .. Okay, why does she not have a social worker. I'm sure every child in the system does? Just intrigued really, thought it was pretty much the same everywhere.


----------



## stephx

I don't think a social worker would allow it to happen tbh


----------



## Char.due.jan

What's going to happen when Trin is older too? What if you want to move out, you won't be able to as Trin isn't yours, shes your sister. Theres so many things that could go wrong.


----------



## Bittersweet

stephx said:


> I don't think a social worker would allow it to happen tbh

Her parents are Trins legal parents thus at the beginning there would have en nothing to disallow and Nothing could really be prevented now as op is an "adult" in eyes of law. If Trins not at risk her social worker probs isn't active :shrug:

But yea every child in the system will have had or does has a social worker.


----------



## x__amour

I think this situation is going to confuse Trinity terribly as she grows older as technically you are her *sister*, not her mother. If your parents truly didn't want to take the responsibility of another child, they shouldn't have done it. But as much as you want it to be so, your parents are Trin's parents.


----------



## Char.due.jan

But if her social worker knew surely they would not approve. I don't understand how a parent could adopt and then pass that huge responsibility onto their child. It baffles me.


----------



## lily123

stephx said:


> I don't think a social worker would allow it to happen tbh

Me neither. There's a reason that people can't adopt legally until they're 21.


----------



## stephx

Bittersweet said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I don't think a social worker would allow it to happen tbh
> 
> Her parents are Trins legal parents thus at the beginning there would have en nothing to disallow and Nothing could really be prevented now as op is an "adult" in eyes of law. If Trins not at risk her social worker probs isn't active :shrug:
> 
> But yea every child in the system will have had or does has a social worker.Click to expand...

Yeah I do understand what you mean. But the OP wouldn't have been allowed to adopt the child when this all happened, so I wouldn't have thought any social worker would look on this situation as ok?


----------



## Bittersweet

Nope SW probably wouldn't as op is still a child herself.

But what's done is done. I guess the op with the help of parents will bring up atrin to the best they can and it sounds like Trin is defiantly better off with op than her bio num


----------



## stephx

lily123 said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I don't think a social worker would allow it to happen tbh
> 
> Me neither. There's a reason that people can't adopt legally until they're 21.Click to expand...

Or not have their own home, a stable income??


----------



## Char.due.jan

But would she not be better off in the care of adults? Sorry to be blunt but there is a reason it's 21.


----------



## vinteenage

I will write out why this entire situation rubs me the wrong way.

You have come to a forum where teenage girls and young adults are struggling, yes we're all doing well but I will not doubt that anyone in the teen parenting forum is not struggling in some manner. We all went through pregnancy. We're going through financial worries. We're going through OH problems. We're dealing with trying to make it on our owns. We're dealing with our "whoops" babies, or our planned ones which who we love, may not have arrived at the ideal time. 

Then you come in. You put yourself in this spot with taking care of a child, a child that is not biologically or legally yours. You're allowing this child to call you "Mom". You're taking on responsibilities that aren't yours.

Why is it that you taking on a child, your parent's child, anymore impressive or admireable than any of us taking care of our babies, carrying our children for months, not aborting?

While you may look at Trinity as yours...she isnt. You're not responsible for her, her well being, her bring up, her finances, etc. We, as legal parents, are.

Would I feel differently if she was your adopted child? Yes, drastically...but she isn't, she's your parent's adopted child. She's your sister. The whole situation disturbs me a bit, honestly.


----------



## Bittersweet

Tbh I dont know enough about the situation. 
To put it frankly had the OP been in th UK the adoption would have been stopped if Social Services caught a hold of this. I honestly dont know enough about the US system to comment how it works. Your little more thn a child yourself and so because your premed have allowed this they possibly may be removed from foster care registration for allowing this.

Sorry if I seem harsh like I said my knowledge is merely student and UK based.


----------



## lily123

I'm really unsure of what to think... it just seems like your 'playing' at being mommy if i'm 100% honest :shrug:


----------



## LoisP

:holly:

Everybody dance now
doo
doo doo do doo


----------



## lily123

:haha:

...Just waiting for Anna to start singing...


----------



## amygwen

lily123 said:


> I'm really unsure of what to think... it just seems like your 'playing' at being mommy if i'm 100% honest :shrug:

I agree. Its like you're living in dreamland


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have read through every page of it. Tbh what you are doing sounds great but I agree with what others have said.

When my little brother was born, I helped look after him, bought him toys etc. helped where my dad and stepmum needed.

When my little sister was born I helped my mum with her as the dad wasn't there.

Most of what you are doing is what big sisters do for their younger siblings.


----------



## annawrigley

Do you know what, I think its getting a bit warm.. Or dare I say, hot, in here


----------



## amygwen

LOL


----------



## stephx

amygwen said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really unsure of what to think... it just seems like your 'playing' at being mommy if i'm 100% honest :shrug:
> 
> I agree. Its like you're living in dreamlandClick to expand...

Yupp, an tbh it's a little insulting to all the girls that are doing it 'for real'


----------



## lily123

:rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

Definitely, Steph.


----------



## x__amour

My 16 year old sister is living off of me right now because my dad lives in California for his job and my mom's a psycho bitch. But... She's *not* my daughter, she's my *sister*.


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> :holly:
> 
> Everybody dance now
> doo
> doo doo do doo

Not too sure about that booby thing Lois! Totally NOT in proportion to you! Needs to be much bigger :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

This is for you, Anna.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZZr_p6vB8


----------



## LoisP

oops


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> :holly:
> 
> Everybody dance now
> doo
> doo doo do doo
> 
> Not too sure about that booby thing Lois! Totally NOT in proportion to you! Needs to be much bigger :haha:Click to expand...

:shock: Those are boobies?! I always thought it was just a big floppy dog!

And thank you Cari. I'm touched. *Wipes tears from eyes*


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> This is for you, Anna.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZZr_p6vB8

Yeahhh Nelly! :D


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> "https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

fail


----------



## 9babiesgone

where is the op??

I have been following this thread, and seeing as my friend was a foster kid till 2 years ago, when she turned 18, everyone in the system had a social worker. and no one was given a foster child if they could not take care of them. so I am so confused.

I hope she comes back and eases some of the confusion. not saying this out of hate, but of curiousity.


----------



## AriannasMama

Shannon, just realized you're moving in 2 weeks? SO JEALOUS!


----------



## vinteenage

9babiesgone said:


> I hope she comes back and eases some of the confusion.

Same, though Im not betting on it.


----------



## princessellie

annawrigley said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> :holly:
> 
> Everybody dance now
> doo
> doo doo do doo
> 
> Not too sure about that booby thing Lois! Totally NOT in proportion to you! Needs to be much bigger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Those are boobies?! I always thought it was just a big floppy dog!
> 
> And thank you Cari. I'm touched. *Wipes tears from eyes*Click to expand...

thats harsh considering its holly's (poloprincess's) own personal icon hahaha x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yikes. I hope so.... : /


----------



## happydino

'my not-really-adopted mother is my foster sister' 
For real?
This child is going to need alot of therapy.

Raising T is all very well, but you arent her mum. You're a very good step sister, surely? =/


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> "https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif
> 
> failClick to expand...

:cry: I know. Would of been so appropriate if it worked aswell.


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> "https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif
> 
> failClick to expand...

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lk5g4kP6pk1qbh2lj.gif


----------



## LoisP

I am going to try again!
https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif


----------



## stephx

Lol!


----------



## LoisP

HAHA BITCHES I FIXED IT!


https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-cute/cute019.gif


----------



## annawrigley

princessellie said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> :holly:
> 
> Everybody dance now
> doo
> doo doo do doo
> 
> Not too sure about that booby thing Lois! Totally NOT in proportion to you! Needs to be much bigger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Those are boobies?! I always thought it was just a big floppy dog!
> 
> And thank you Cari. I'm touched. *Wipes tears from eyes*Click to expand...
> 
> thats harsh considering its holly's (poloprincess's) own personal icon hahaha xClick to expand...

:rofl: Woops, so its actually meant to be boobies?


----------



## princessellie

annawrigley said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> :holly:
> 
> Everybody dance now
> doo
> doo doo do doo
> 
> Not too sure about that booby thing Lois! Totally NOT in proportion to you! Needs to be much bigger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Those are boobies?! I always thought it was just a big floppy dog!
> 
> And thank you Cari. I'm touched. *Wipes tears from eyes*Click to expand...
> 
> thats harsh considering its holly's (poloprincess's) own personal icon hahaha xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Woops, so its actually meant to be boobies?Click to expand...

haha yep, massive boobies :rofl: x


----------



## heather92

Uh... Why _wouldn't _I come back to check the thread, ladies? I wasn't posting constantly because I was offline, tending to my daughter. I started this thread to make sure it was okay with everyone for me to post here. For the past two months, everyone had been okay with it. Now you aren't, so I'm leaving. As for the person who said I wasn't any more admirable or whatever than the rest of you, I never *said *I was, so that post made no sense whatsoever. I'm not going to bother explaining because it's quite obvious nobody wants to know, you just wanted a witch hunt over a situation you've all known for two months. Bye, all.


----------



## LoisP

heather92 said:


> Uh... Why _wouldn't _I come back to check the thread, ladies? I wasn't posting constantly because I was offline, tending to my daughter. I started this thread to make sure it was okay with everyone for me to post here. For the past two months, everyone had been okay with it. Now you aren't, so I'm leaving. As for the person who said I wasn't any more admirable or whatever than the rest of you, I never *said *I was, so that post made no sense whatsoever. I'm not going to bother explaining because it's quite obvious nobody wants to know, you just wanted a witch hunt over a situation you've all known for two months. Bye, all.

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/graphics-page/page514.gif


----------



## happydino

Noone asked for a witch hunt or gave you one, but you brought the situation to light and none of us can get our head's around it. I dont think there was any foul play really.


----------



## princessellie

tbf though, i do think its a good thing youre doing, looking after her and you obviously love her a lot, i wish i was that close to my brothers x


----------



## ~KACI~

I am going to put a stop to this thread here. Alot of you here know this already but for anyone who doesn't i will say it again.

If you have any concerns about a member the best thing for everyone is to report them via a post or the contact us button at the bottom of the page.


----------

